# Computer A has DNS errors for sites that work on computer B

## audiodef

Two Gentoo boxes. 

Box A sometimes goes wonky and brings up DNS errors for sites I run that I know are working. Days or weeks could go by without a hitch, and then one day, I'll get these annoyances all day long. 

The problem is not the web sites because box B shows those sites on its browser while box A is "on vacation".   :Rolling Eyes: 

/etc/conf.d/net is identical on both boxes except for the local network IP address assignment. 

Boxes A and B are right next to each other, plugged into the same FIOS router. 

On box A, /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart and /etc/init.d/dhcpcd restart appear to do nothing. Sometimes one site will begin loading while another continues to have DNS errors. Again, while all this is happening, there is no trouble with box B. 

What could possibly be going on?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Veldrin

are you running nscd? have you tried to restart it?

what name servers are you using on both devices (cat /etc/resolv.conf)?

what happens, if you force a dns resolution, when there is an error? 

(e.g can you ping that site/domain? what does nslookup or dig return? (dig and nslookup are part of bind-tools))

just some thoughts

V.

----------

## audiodef

/etc/resolv.conf is identical for both machines. 

Usually the problem goes away within an hour or so, but it's very annoying, and it's clear that the web sites are not the problem. 

I can ping the sites that return DNS errors in my browser when the browser thinks they are "down". 

Could this be a Firefox config issue in any way?

----------

